# Any suggestions: how to find cheap rental for one month Feb 09 Marbella?



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there

I'm new to the forum. Would love to move to Spain but still trying to persuade unconvinced husband. 

We would like to rent a villa that sleeps up to 6 people for one month, possibly slightly longer, around Feb 09 but are reasonably flexible. We would like to stay near the beach, near Marbella and very close to amenities as prefer not to drive. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find reasonable rental or a website that might point me in the right direction? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Babbs said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Would love to move to Spain but still trying to persuade unconvinced husband.
> 
> ...


Try putting "Marbella rental properties" into google. and see what comes up, you could then phone a few of the agents up and get some feedback. I cant reccomend anyone as I dont know that area. 

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... can I also just add that February is quite a grim time of year weather wise in Southern spain. we moved here in February last year and for the first three weeks, maybe longer it was cold, windy and very wet. It rained most days. In fact I could have very easily packed my bags and gone home!!

I thought I'd add that in case the weather is important to your power of persuasion with your husband!!??!

Jo


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

jojo said:


> .... can I also just add that February is quite a grim time of year weather wise in Southern spain. we moved here in February last year and for the first three weeks, maybe longer it was cold, windy and very wet. It rained most days. In fact I could have very easily packed my bags and gone home!!
> 
> I thought I'd add that in case the weather is important to your power of persuasion with your husband!!??!
> 
> Jo


Hello Jo

Thank you for your reply, much appreciated! And yes, the weather does figure quite high in choice of which month to rent, my husband suffers with arthritis, the sun and warm weather are very conducive to his condition. However, we are finding the winters here in the UK increasingly damp and lacking in sun! We thought Southern Spain might be better than here in the SW of England (renown for its damp climate during the winter months). We were hoping to rent somewhere, quite cheaply during the off-season months, whilst we looked around to see if we could afford to buy.

I have looked at the rental sites, all seem quite expensive, but then of course, sterling is down against the euro. I guess the days have gone whereby you could buy a property at a reasonable price in S Spain. 

We looked at property there a couple of years ago, and I remember various agents were trying to sell us property at outrageous prices. 

Once again, thank you for your reply, regards, Babbs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Babbs said:


> Hello Jo
> 
> Thank you for your reply, much appreciated! And yes, the weather does figure quite high in choice of which month to rent, my husband suffers with arthritis, the sun and warm weather are very conducive to his condition. However, we are finding the winters here in the UK increasingly damp and lacking in sun! We thought Southern Spain might be better than here in the SW of England (renown for its damp climate during the winter months). We were hoping to rent somewhere, quite cheaply during the off-season months, whilst we looked around to see if we could afford to buy.
> 
> ...


Marbella is possibly one of the most expensive areas I can think of! come in land a little and move a little bit East and it gets cheaper. We moved to Alhaurin de la Torre cos we wanted to be as near to Marbella as possible (40 min drive), without paying the high rental prices. I dont think it makes much difference to the climate and maybe if you come out the end of March, beginning of April its much better. Last year my older daughter came out to visir 23rd March (her birthday) and she got sunburnt and was in the pool most days - quite a contrast to our arrival here in February. From what I can gather January and February are the worst months.

I've heard the temperatures in the Canary Islands are good all year round????

Jo


----------

